# HOB's



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Is there other inserts to put in hobs that are cheaper to put in then the actually replacement carbon and blue floss? I run A lot of penguins on my smaller Cycled tanks and the replacement cartridges are just getting a little expensive. I have canisters for my larger tanks and didn't want to get them for the smaller ones so this question came up. I have heard of people using foam and that's it. All help is appreciated. :fish:


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm not familiar with what the penguins look like but in my HOBs I use biomax 50 from aquaclear. They are smaller ceramic rings that can fit in smaller spaces. I then fill the rest of the space with quilt batting. I got a 5lb box of quilt batting for about $12 and I've hardly put a dent in it.

I just rinse the quilt batting out with straight tap water to train the bacteria to live in the bio media. I replace the quilt batting if it gets too nasty or too clumpy after rinsing to put it back in.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Many people use this media and cut it to fit. It works really well for me and lasts through many rinses. 
http://www.petsolutions.com/storefr...e-bonded-filter-pad/prodmagnumfilterpads.html

I like having a stash that I can cut to fit any of my filters, whether for HOB or canisters.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah I have been looking for this stuff at all the lfs in the area , no one had it. They had pre cut for certain HOB's but not the bulk type to cut what you want. Hey thanks for the quick response and link. :thumb:


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Anybody needing this type filter media in very large quantities like maybe a club might share, look over the stock at Grainger's. They sell wholesale and may add a bit of trouble to buy there but it is certainly cheap. Look for Air Handler brand blue/white bonded media. It is available in a number of sizes and thickness but none in small quantities.

25 inch by 135 FEET is in the $75 range for 1/2 inch thick.


----------



## firemedic1169 (Jan 9, 2011)

Did You check this out from our library?
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/p ... cks_iv.php


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

It's a good link but that blue floss goes bad pretty quick. Those trays and air are very good ideas. Maybe I could do this to one of my HOB's but the rest ate smaller 250,150,100.


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

I have several of the Penguin 350's. I use the media baskets which are $3.76 each from Drsfostersmith.com and fill it with polyfill from Walmart which can be bought in a roll. I cut it to size and put it in the basket. A roll has lasted me at least 2 years now since I just rinse and reuse the polyfiber. I usually replace it about every couple months.
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/i ... 28542D.jpg

In addition, in front of the media baskets I use foam from Rena
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/p ... catid=3622
This I also rinse (in used tank water) and have never had to replace.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Your in the same boat as me. Here is what I got today at the LFS and gonna give it a shot. Has a reusable sponge pad that you can just rinse out. I am just gonna toss that filter floss with carbon after it is shot and use quilt batting if the sponge doesnt do enough, but I think I can get away without the batting even.

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/p ... atid=11352


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Well I went to Walmart and couldn't find the roll of poly fill. What section did you find it in. I want to try the baskets and maybe a sponge. I run canisters empty except for floss and pads after the media goes away. So I'm thinking those baskets. Are the way to go with the 350. I have a 200,2x150, and another 100. Those will be most likely sponge .


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

Flippercon said:


> Well I went to Walmart and couldn't find the roll of poly fill. What section did you find it in. I want to try the baskets and maybe a sponge. I run canisters empty except for floss and pads after the media goes away. So I'm thinking those baskets. Are the way to go with the 350. I have a 200,2x150, and another 100. Those will be most likely sponge .


I found the polyfill in the fabric dept. The bag say "polyfill traditional batting". The Penguin media baskets will fit the 200 and the 350.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

This is my Wally fiber I found in the fabric section.










I have to say that I have moved on from trying this as I find it packs down and needs too much attention for my needs. It is versatile and cheap but not what I want.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah I was looking for more of a sheet type material that I could cut and fold to put in there. Maybe I will give this a shot. I mean I just spent 25.00 on replacement cartridges for half of my filters. So this is really inexpensive compared to the cartridges. I will have to ask the facilities guy ay work to price the air handler stuff from grainger or maybe they have some extra I can snag.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

green scotch brite pads work ok


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Okay I went the local fabric store and found this stuff. It's 1" thick and cost about $9 a yard. I am testing it out on a cheap Topfin 60 I got from a 55g kit.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

walmart sells a roll of quilt batting for 5 bucks, just gotta look for it


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah I have to get some of this batting stuff next time I'm there. On a good note this stuff I got works great. Polishes the water very well. :thumb: I put it in 5 of my HOB's and two of my canisters. Very big difference compared to the blue floss/carbon stuff. I am gonna get some quilt batting next time I go to wally world and compare.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm not sure we are talking on the same blue /wht bonded material. Are you talking about the stuff that comes ready made? I will agree that it does not hold up well. When I compare quilt batting to the material in the link I gave, the blue /wht bonded holds up far better. I rinse mine somewhere more than ten times before it begins to get ratty. I find both clean the water pretty much the same.


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)




----------

